# tattoo power supply



## raven2223

Is there a url or any information anybody can give me on how to fix my tattoo power supply or make a complete different new 1 this would include skematics and part numbers any help would be great!


----------



## Snobnd

This might be a good place to get started..


Tattoo Power Supplies - Tattoo Power Supply from Superior Tattoo

2V-25V DC Power Supply Schematic


----------



## raven2223

*atx tattoo power supply*

I have a tattoo power supply made from an atx PC power supply it works fine but just wondering if anybody had any advice or schematics or videos on how to add an LCD read out from my old tattoo amp or one from a cheap multimeter and how to add a petenchiometer that may be spelled wrong thanks


----------



## raven2223

*atx tattoo power supply*

I made a tattoo amp out of an old school power supply does anybody have any suggestions or info on how to incorporate my potinchiometer may be spelled wrong and LCD read out from my old amp and casing ideas any help is appericated


----------

